# Cpc-a



## lbarbera13@gmail.com (May 5, 2018)

I currently have my CPC-A. I have contacted a doctor’s office in my town that said they will allow me to work under them as a coder. Will this count toward removing my apprentice status?


----------



## hperry10 (May 5, 2018)

*Yes*



lbarbera13@gmail.com said:


> I currently have my CPC-A. I have contacted a doctor’s office in my town that said they will allow me to work under them as a coder. Will this count toward removing my apprentice status?



If you do it for two years, yes it will.

Heather CPC


----------



## lbarbera13@gmail.com (May 5, 2018)

hperry10 said:


> If you do it for two years, yes it will.
> 
> Heather CPC



The doctor’s office I’m working for is a specialty urologist. I’ve been told I will only be there for a month, will that still count?


----------



## hperry10 (May 5, 2018)

lbarbera13@gmail.com said:


> The doctor’s office I’m working for is a specialty urologist. I’ve been told I will only be there for a month, will that still count?



It will count for one month's worth of experience but in order to do that you have to have them fill out the form for Apprentice status removal. If you are not with the same employer for two years each employer has to fill out the form indicating how much time you spent with them and what you did there. 

Heather CPC


----------



## CodingKing (May 6, 2018)

Counts as one month, who know maybe you will do so well they will extend it? Worst case that's one month more experience than many other CPC-A you could be competing against for other positions.


----------



## lbarbera13@gmail.com (May 8, 2018)

Thanks guys,

This will be my first experience coding for a doctor’s office. Do you have any tips on how to prepare?


----------



## lbarbera13@gmail.com (May 15, 2018)

*Apprentice removal*

Can someone post the form the doctor’s office needs to fill out, stating I’ve done some coding in their office?


----------



## hperry10 (May 15, 2018)

*A quick search of the website will give you just about everything you need*



lbarbera13@gmail.com said:


> Can someone post the form the doctor’s office needs to fill out, stating I’ve done some coding in their office?



This is the template 

https://static.aapc.com/aapc/images/apprentice-removal-template3.pdf

Heather CPC


----------



## lbarbera13@gmail.com (May 15, 2018)

hperry10 said:


> This is the template
> 
> https://static.aapc.com/aapc/images/apprentice-removal-template3.pdf
> 
> Heather CPC



Heather,

I'm not actually going to be employed at this office. I'm just going in to the office for a couple of hours to get some coding experience. How would the doctor fill out the form?


----------



## hperry10 (May 15, 2018)

lbarbera13@gmail.com said:


> Heather,
> 
> I'm not actually going to be employed at this office. I'm just going in to the office for a couple of hours to get some coding experience. How would the doctor fill out the form?




I'm not sure if the AAPC would accept something like this for a few hours of work. I thought you had mentioned in your previous posts that you would be doing it for one month. You may want to call AAPC for further guidance on this.

Heather CPC.


----------

